# Westin St. John and Groceries?



## plead.5th (Apr 18, 2006)

Need Advice.  Can I get shopping done on St. Thomas before catching the ferry back to St. John when we land.  We are catching the Westin Ferry.  Can we leave our luggage and catch a later Westin Ferry and spend the first day at St. Thomas?


----------



## lawren2 (Apr 18, 2006)

There is a perfectly good supermarket on the way from the ferry docks to the Westin. Starfish Market. Prices aren't horrible, especially if you are from New York  

There is also a small place just up the street from the Westin that has very good rotisserie chickens but I don't recall the name of it. On the way from town on the right hand side in the same shopping area as the scuba/snorkle rental store.

Westin has space in the airport where they may let you leave your luggage for a while or you could conceivably take the ferry over to St Thomas for the day. I think the ferry is free back and forth during your stay but I'm not sure as we haven't tayed there in years.We never leave St John once we get there.


----------



## Whirl (Apr 18, 2006)

I agree with Lawren--Use Starfish Market. I just can't imagine doing this....Schlepping all over STT and back with groceries to save a few bucks. Yuck! And in hot weather, you will surely need a well-iced cooler if you intend on buying anything even remotely perishable. Between waiting at the airport and taking a bus to the westin ferry and the ride itself...it takes a few hours before you get to the westin....wouldn't recommend it ( schlepping the groceries, that is...the westin ferry is fine and it is so nice to not worry about your luggage).

Funny, I can't remember the name of the other little market that is within walking distance, but they have some great prepared foods. Yes, they are very expensive for some things ($7 for a gallon of milk) but convenient for a quick take-out meal.

Anyway, we had the villa pre-stocked with the basics so we didn't have to worry about groceries til the next day. It was much more relaxing and we were traveling with an 18 month old, so convenience is tops on my priority list.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 18, 2006)

plead.5th said:
			
		

> Need Advice.  Can I get shopping done on St. Thomas before catching the ferry back to St. John when we land.  We are catching the Westin Ferry.  Can we leave our luggage and catch a later Westin Ferry and spend the first day at St. Thomas?



Make sure you check-out the message board on VINOW (google) - lot's of useful STJ info - use the search feature.

Warning - you may spend hours reading the posts on this site. :whoopie:


----------



## mariawolf (Apr 19, 2006)

Agree--we are leaving tomorrow and would not shop in St Thomas--Star Market is fine and close by!


----------

